#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Αναδρομική διαγραφή μηχανικού από το 1992, λόγω μη άσκησης του επαγγέλματος από τότε

## eMichanikos.gr

Από το δικηγορικό γραφείο της κας Ευγενίας Φωτοπούλου μας ενημέρωσαν για την *απόφαση 407 του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ*, που εκδόθηκε κατόπιν χειρισμού του γραφείου της, αναφορικά με αναδρομική διαγραφή μηχανικού από το 1992, λόγω μη άσκησης του επαγγέλματος από τότε (1992). 

Προηγήθηκε απόφαση αναδρομικής διαγραφής από το ΤΕΕ, αλλά παρ’ όλα αυτά η διαγραφή από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν ήταν αυτονόητη καθώς συνεπάγεται διαγραφή μεγάλου ποσού οφειλών και γι’ αυτό υπήρξε αρνητική εισήγηση από την υπηρεσία που όμως δεν έγινε δεκτή και τελικά ικανοποιήθηκε το αίτημα του μηχανικού για διαγραφή.

Συνημμένα η απόφαση.

----------

